
The brothers behind Psystar - detailed article - bandris
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/2009-11-12/news/miami-boyz-versus-apple-computer/1
======
pclark
"Robert says he found his own way around Apple's built-in security devices.
The breakthrough meant that, among other things, the cheap machines were
virtually immune to viruses and hackers."

what a bizarre article.

~~~
NateLawson
Just a guess: he may be referring to the belief that Mac OS X is more safe
than Windows on the same PC for ordinary users.

------
eli
Random thought: if Psystar prevails, couldn't Apple just stop selling
standalone OS X licenses? Force everyone to come in to the genius bar when
they want an upgrade?

~~~
notauser
At the cost of making the process much more painful for legitimate customers,
while recovering only a very small number of lost hardware sales.

(And that's before you consider that people will just find a way to lift the
OS image off an installed Mac and share it on the Internet, whereas today at
least a lot pay for their copies.)

~~~
eli
Just thinking out loud. It's not like Apple is above imposing some
inconvenient DRM to further their goals

(And sure people can still copy the OS, but then it's pretty indefensible
copyright infringement)

------
eli
_Rudy scoffs at the idea he borrowed from the Hackintosh scene. "The first
thing you have to do is unlearn everything you've read online about how to
make this work," Rudy says, "because it's all wrong."_

For something so wrong, it seems to be working fine for lots of people...

------
butterfi
I love the fact one of the brothers complains about other clone makers ripping
them off, letting them do all the legal hard work.

Sucks when people sell _your_ efforts as their own, huh?

~~~
smiler
Slightly different... Apple still get the cost of the licence for OS X, so
they still get revenue from every PsyStar sold. PsyStar are not imitating the
Apple hardware design, they are not copying the Apple look and feel and
cloning everything - they are simply shipping a PC with OS X installed.

~~~
warhol
Saying that you paid Apple for the Mac OS license is laughable. Mac OS license
is not a separate product. The price for the license is 29$ only because Apple
considers it an upgrade for the Mac computer you have already bought from
Apple. Mac OS upgrade is a bonus and only Mac owners are qualified.

~~~
graywh
Yes, you can buy a $29 upgrade to 10.6 if you already have 10.5. But there's
also a full version of 10.6 for $129 for users that have 10.4.

~~~
warhol
The question is not about the price, 29$ or 129$ it is still a bonus. Apple's
business is about Macs, not Mac OS licences.

------
omouse
I like this article. It frames it as David vs. Goliath and looks very good for
Psystar.

------
allenbrunson
rebuttal:

[http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/11/psystar-founders-claim-
th...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/11/11/psystar-founders-claim-they-cracked-
os-x-hackintosh-scene-is-a/)

